# Winter Project



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm interested to learn what's planned for a project(s) this winter?
I've been running a few ideas through my head but I should probably finish things that I've already started.
I'll go gung-ho on something for a spell and sort of burn-out on it...take a break and go at it again. I used to get obsessed with a project and neglect everything else...slowly learning to distract myself, hoping to find a happy medium.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm in that category too. I have three projects that have been sitting around for 3 - 5 years now.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I am bad at this as well, started a couple 1x12 cabinets a long time ago and they have been sitting on my bench still, I have all the parts to complete them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sort of bound by practical needs in terms of which projects I must take on next. As I can't really proceed with any guitar builds until I address my need for a ventilated spray booth, I guess that has to be my next project.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I'm sort of bound by practical needs in terms of which projects I must take on next. As I can't really proceed with any guitar builds until I address my need for a ventilated spray booth, I guess that has to be my next project.


That sounds like a trip to Princess Auto, I get an erection when the flyer comes out!


----------



## Jerome (Dec 4, 2015)

My winter project should be to get rid of all the amp stuff I have accumulated over 40 years . Chassis , speakers , transformers , tube manuals etc .


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

My winter project should be taking the things Jerome is getting rid of and hoarding them in my music room in the basement.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

And then 40 yrs later, doing the same as Jerome?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

My winter project are staked up ! Bunch of repairs and cap jobs. Never mind all the guitars and basses that need adjustments and minor repairs...

Music is lots of work !!!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

laristotle said:


> And then 40 yrs later, doing the same as Jerome?


Hopefully


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a bunch planned, and materials collected. All I need is time. 

5F6A-M Bassman Micro LTP
5E3-M Deluxe Micro
6G14 Showman
AB763 Deluxe Reverb
AB763 Super Reverb

I went back to work in march, really messed me up as far as fun projects are concerned.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I believe I've thought of a new winter project. Going to make it an easy one so, I'll still make time for the unfinished ones from previous years (I'll believe it when I see it, they say). When my wife and I moved back to the farm, I had sold or gave away all my electronic gear and parts to good homes down south. One of those items was a HV bench supply...regretted that. At the last club auction, I won a few Variacs. I'll team one up with a Hammond 717X, plate TFM. It won't be regulated however, good enough for a variable bench supply. I'll get all the parts together and share the progress on the forum.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Alright lads, here's the 2 main ingredients: the variac and the main transformer. I'm thinking of adding a 5, 6.3 and 12VAC TFMs, a full-current choke and matching caps for the filter. An option to switch from choke or cap input and an option for semi-con or VT rectifier...have it in my head right now and I should put it to paper now.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> Alright lads, here's the 2 main ingredients: the variac and the main transformer. I'm thinking of adding a 5, 6.3 and 12VAC TFMs, a full-current choke and matching caps for the filter. An option to switch from choke or cap input and an option for semi-con or VT rectifier...have it in my head right now and I should put it to paper now.
> View attachment 386102


Please keep us updated on this interesting and unique project. Thanks!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I went rooting through the barn this afternoon and came across a partial bench supply. I believe that I will complete this project with the Variac, rather than scratch-build another one.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Great project you got there.

Myself, making a big list of caps to buy to do 15-20 cap jobs this winter...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Myself, making a big list of caps to buy to do 15-20 cap jobs this winter...


Should take care of what, one of your closets full?


----------

